# Hello everyone at IronMag



## arush (Nov 5, 2010)

How's it going, I've been working out for the past 12 years or so. 
I'm 210lbs, 5'11" tall, roughly 11-12% bodyfat. 

I am looking forward to chatting with the crew here at IM.

Arush


----------



## Arnold (Nov 5, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*arush* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 5, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## deathnote (Nov 7, 2010)

welcome to IM


----------

